# Oral Mass Found



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

So I took Paco to the vet today, as he would not need as much dry kibble as he had in the past. He would maybe eat 10 or so pieces, compared to the over 50 before. But he would gobble up the kibble if is was moistened. At first I thought it was because I had once again tried (unsuccessfully) to add another food. Right now he will only eat Solid Gold. But after a week of this, I just wanted to know for sure if he was being picky or if something else was up. I have been weighing him twice a day, and his weight is going up, now that he is getting the moistened food on a daily basis. Last night when we weighed him he was at 475. I could not feel anything on his jaw line, and of course to try to get him to open up for me was impossible. Anyhow, the vet found a mass on his upper part of his mouth along with a couple of loose teeth. He removed the mass and the teeth. He will be sending it away, but due to Christmas I might not hear back for 2 weeks. He is worried that it is cancer due to the teeth being lose. He did not want to give me any antibiotics or even anything for the pain after the mass was removed. The vet said, he will be in less pain than he was before now that it was removed. I will of course still continue to moisten his food a couple times in the night and in the morning when I get him up, with dry there for him incase he wants it. I have a couple of cans of Hills just in case. But I am wondering if there is anything else I can do. With it being Christmas Eve and all, I want to ensure that he will be ok with out antibiotics or even pain medication.

Edit...I have called the vet back and let him know that I would like some pain medication. Even if it is not really needed...I fell better just knowing that I have it on hand.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

sorry, I don't have experience with this but I hope the results come back favorably.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Teeth can be loose from infection as well so keep your fingers crossed. Poor Paco. He is not very old is he? Pain meds will certainly help him feel better and keep him eating. 

It's never a good time for news like this but at this time of year is horrible.

Sending him lots of love and hugs.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

Paco is just over a year and half old...we have had him since last Jan....and the previous owner said he was between 6-8 months old.

I gave him his pain meds and I am not to sure on how much he actually got as he proceeded to self anoint right after.

I am getting things gathered to take him to my parents place tomorrow, normally he would be fine during the day, but due to the circumstances I would feel better to watch him through out the day. I am bring his cat carrier, with extra everything. We will be home around 8 so he can get back into his routine for the evening. 

I am just wondering if snuggle safe discs and hand warmers will be good for the day...I am not sure on how I can attach a CHE to his carrier.

Thank You again for all the advise.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I would say not to attach a CHE to a cat carrier as most all portable cages like these are made of either cloth or plastic, neither of which does well under extreme heat (say, if it was close the CHE bulb, it gets pretty toasty within the first few inches...). I've heard good things about the SnuggleSafe Discs though, and hot water bottles wrapped in a towel might be another option to consider.

I'm a relatively new hedgie mom, but these have been suggestions offered by more senior members in the past at least in relation to hedgie transportation.

~Katie


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am sorry about Paco. Hopefully he will recover from this.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I know I'm two days late but I use the snuggle safe dish whenever I'm traveling with Sylvie. I warm up the car, put her carrier in & then put the dish between her carrier & the back of the seat (I don't want to put it under her as she can't move off it, this way she can move to the otherside of the carrier if needed). When traveling to someone's house, I find most people are very understanding & will bump the heat up a bit in one room so you can keep the hedgie in there nice & warm & away from all the noise.

If it's quite cold out, I leave the snuggle safe disk actually in the car on the seat to keep the seat warm for when I put her carrier back in.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Agreed that a Snuggle Safe disc would be better but if you aren't able to get those on such short notice a thing like the chemical hand warmers will due also. You can pick up a package of them at CVS or the likes. The chemicals inside once activated stay activated for 8-12 hours and provide nice warmth. I think they're called like Lil' Hotties or something. If you go with those though I'd put it inside a bag of fleece so it doesn't ever directly contact poor Paco. I hope he starts feeling better soon. I just had my tonsils out, so I can sympathize with the poor baby not being able to eat well or feel well. Can't say I anointed with my pain meds though. I'm guessing Paco's was liquid too. Mine were just yucky.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

*Oral Mass Found/Update!!*

So the vet called. It was not cancer, they said it was probably an inflamed gum due to the loose tooth. So that is awesome news. He is still only eating moistened food, which I am fine with for the next couple weeks. He still has the dry food in his cage just in case he feels up to it.

Thank You to everyone for all the warm wishes...it makes it easier going through something like this with the support of others.

Thanx again

Carla and Paco


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great news! 
Hope little paco makes a full and speedy recovery


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

That is sooo good to hear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so happy for little Paco and you. I hope his recovery is quick, quick, quick!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

YAY, that is awesome news.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

The only trouble I can forsee in the next week or so is to try to get him back to the hard kibble...he is very picky to begin with. But I am hoping that he will realize after he only gets dry kibble that he will decide to eat it.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats great news, Im so glad that it turned out good and that Paco will be ok


----------

